# Custom Audio Installation in the Bay Area



## EatMyDust (Mar 16, 2004)

Need a top-notch installer for a professional custom job on the new M3. Any recommendations?

So far, I've heard of Peter's Auto Radio (SF), Car Acoustics (Campbell) and Custom Exotica (Mountain View).

Need more recommendations... thanks.


----------



## EatMyDust (Mar 16, 2004)

EatMyDust said:


> Need a top-notch installer for a professional custom job on the new M3. Any recommendations?
> 
> So far, I've heard of Peter's Auto Radio (SF), Car Acoustics (Campbell) and Custom Exotica (Mountain View).
> 
> Need more recommendations... thanks.


You guys are useless!  
I'm gonna answer my own question...... (found the answer on roadfly) 

Sound Innovations 
Hayward 
(510) 471-9062

Walnut Creek Auto Radio 
Walnut Creek 
(925) 934-8447

Car Acoustics 
Campbell 
(408) 866-1250

Peter's Auto Radio 
San Francisco 
(415) 567-4678

Performance Sound and Security 
Campbell 
(408) 369-9597

Custom Exotica 
Mountain View 
(650) 988-1004


----------



## HoldFast (Jun 28, 2004)

I am on this site for the first time looking for some information and I saw this post.

Well I have a great recommendation for you. He is doing my car this week and I have seen some of his work..it's great. And beyond that he is a BMW guy himself.

Contact Rick at.... [email protected]

Check his site out. 
http://euroboutique.us/

if you are in the bay area/milpitas area and want to meet him or see some of his work come out to Q-cup in milpitas...it's easy. 880 to Dixon Landing. Get off toward milpitas....away from the dumps.....go to milpitas Blvd. 1st light after the rail road tracks and make a right. Go half a block and it's on your right. You'll see the cars. Go there on thursday night.

If rick isn't there take a look at the white M3...you'll know it when you see it. Silver carbon fiber lip. Silver CF in the headlights...it's just plain sick. Ask to look in his trunk. Rick's work.

If you wait til end of week you're more than welcome to check my car out. It's gonna be more low profile though.

Rick's M3 is a show winner and is rediculously well done.

I was going to go to sound innovations myself in hayward until someone referred me to Rick. He's a bit cheaper and he's really freaking cool to work with.

Try them out.


----------

